# Reply problems



## hushÂ© (Aug 1, 2013)

For some reason the Enter button doesn't work for me here at RIU. Why is that? No matter what I do, or what device I use to log in, I cannot make it work. That means my posts have to be one real long block without any paragraphs, and I can't stand that! What is up with this? I've tried on IE, Firefox, and Chrome. All computers are up to date and run perfectly in every other way on every other website. I have cleared cookies and all other basic things like that, so the problem is certainly not on my end. What's up with that? How come no one else has reported this issue? Am I the only one who ever presses Enter to start a new paragraph? lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know 

A few
Others have had this issue 


But seems to work fine for lime 99.9% of the people .

Sounds like you tried all the basic stuff.. different browser! Cleared cookies.. got me m8..


----------



## hushÂ© (Aug 1, 2013)

^ Look at all those enters you pressed in that post! You're just showing off! lol Thanks for the reply!


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

what computer system are you using?


----------



## hushÂ© (Aug 1, 2013)

All my machines (except for my android phone!) are brand new Dells. I don't remember the model number at the moment, but they came from the factory with Windows 8 pre installed. It's so weird that this happens ONLY on this website. Oh yeah, I even tried clicking the little "compatibility mode" icon up at the top, in IE, and that didn't help.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

hush©;9417607 said:


> All my machines (except for my android phone!) are brand new Dells. I don't remember the model number at the moment, but they came from the factory with Windows 8 pre installed. It's so weird that this happens ONLY on this website. Oh yeah, I even tried clicking the little "compatibility mode" icon up at the top, in IE, and that didn't help.


IE doesnt work with vbulletin websites for the enter mode, so but you say youre using other other browsers,
i wonder if it has to do with windows 8 let me check into things are you absolutely sure youre using OTHER browsers either than IE10?


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

too keep this all in one thread ill reply to your newest post here



hush©;9417627 said:


> I use IE primarily, but I also tried it on Chrome and Firefox. The only thing I can think of is that I have Java disabled on all my machines... think that could be causing the problem? [start new paragraph here] As far as the phone goes, I do click on the full website link, and everything renders properly, I can see everything, navigate the site properly, but when I click the cursor into a text box (reply, quick reply, etc.) and start typing, my android's Swype keyboard stops working properly. It no longer auto capitalizes, no longer inserts spaces in between the words, etc. It's like something about this website overrides settings on my phone's keyboard. It makes it impractical to post from my phone. So that's why I've been trying to use my work computers, and I'm running into this Enter button not working thing. Arrrgh! lol It's just weird that this only happens on this one website.


1 . java would not be causing the problem
2. as for your andriod i sometimes have issues its like almost laggy youll get used to it , we offer limited smartphone support , but its just how it is

and 3
its not only this site that the enter key doesnt work its any VBULLETIN site it would happen on, im assuming you dont go onto may other vbulletin webfourms.


----------



## hushÂ© (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, I guess it's possible that I confused myself. But I really don't use any other browsers, so it will kind of suck if that's the only way I can visit RIU. I frequent TONS of vbulletin sites, including one that I am an administrator of, and we don't have this problem. There is ONE other website I have found a problem with, ever since upgrading my computers, but that one website works perfectly as soon as I click the "compatibility mode" icon up top. I guess I could look into the possibility of downgrading to IE9? Has anyone done that? Thank you for your help sunni.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

hush©;9417668 said:


> Well, I guess it's possible that I confused myself. But I really don't use any other browsers, so it will kind of suck if that's the only way I can visit RIU. I frequent TONS of vbulletin sites, including one that I am an administrator of, and we don't have this problem. There is ONE other website I have found a problem with, ever since upgrading my computers, but that one website works perfectly as soon as I click the "compatibility mode" icon up top. I guess I could look into the possibility of downgrading to IE9? Has anyone done that? Thank you for your help sunni.


I think youre lying to me because this has been a constant problem since ie 10 came with (over 6 months ago) , with vbulletin version 4.2 and under 
http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum/vbulletin-4/vbulletin-4-questions-problems-and-troubleshooting/419961-upgraded-4-1-3-to-4-2-0-here-are-some-issues
http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum/vbulletin-4/vbulletin-4-questions-problems-and-troubleshooting/3973233-problem-with-return-enter-key
http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum/vbulletin-4/vbulletin-4-questions-problems-and-troubleshooting/3955336-enter-key-not-working-with-wysiwyg-editor

About 1,160,000 results (0.19 seconds)

if you were truly an administrator of a vbulletin website you would be aware of this, never the less 
, there are some work arounds however it works with another browser. 
You can do two things
Try firefox, chrome or another browser
or you can go to my roll it up
general settings ont he left hand side
scroll all the way down till you see MISC options and switch it to standard editor however you will not be able to see or use smilies
Message Editor Interface: 

 Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing
 Basic Editor - A simple text box
 Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls


----------



## hushÂ© (Aug 1, 2013)

HOLY CRAP!!!! I tried compatilibility mode again, and it totally works now!!!! I tried this already once before, but I think what happened is I must have clicked it twice, real fast, and I only _thought_ I was in compatibility mode. Anyway, this time I made SURE that the little "broken page" icon was active, then I attempted to reply to a post, and it suddenly was working!!! Watch this...






See? 






So, if it happens to anyone else, and they use IE10, the fix is to click the compatibility mode icon up in the address bar.


----------



## hushÂ© (Aug 1, 2013)

Are you serious, sunni? lol I'm lying to you?


I'm an administrator of a vbulletin site, and I access it ALL THE TIME from my new Dell, running IE10, and the enter button works just fine. Also, other weed forums use Vb, this is not the only one. LOL. And this one is the only one that the enter button doesn't work on. Sorry. I don't know what to tell you. Maybe the owner of the forums I administer might frequent the vbulletin dot com forums, but I don't. And none of the members at my site have reported this problem. At any rate, I do thank you for helping me.

Next time someone has this problem you can tell them to click the incompatibility mode button, as that does appear to have worked for me.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

hush©;9417705 said:


> Are you serious, sunni? lol I'm lying to you?
> 
> 
> I'm an administrator of a vbulletin site, and I access it ALL THE TIME from my new Dell, running IE10, and the enter button works just fine. Also, other weed forums use Vb, this is not the only one. LOL. And this one is the only one that the enter button doesn't work on. Sorry. I don't know what to tell you.
> ...


youre a liar sorry mate, if you were an admin you would be going to the vbulletin website forums instead of asking us, furthermore you wouldve already familiarized yourself with common issues and problems with vbulletin. sorry just doesnt add up mate
regardless of your lying 
glad you got it fixed


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ouch! That hot arrow sure does STING. 


Lighten up, sunni. Y'know, Trayvon called George a liar and then ...


----------



## april (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the same issue when using my work Desktop. Any other site, forum allows me to use "enter"....see why I use "......" and have been doing so for months...lol Now it's a habit. What compatibility Icon????


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2013)

april said:


> I have the same issue when using my work Desktop. Any other site, forum allows me to use "enter"....see why I use "......" and have been doing so for months...lol Now it's a habit. What compatibility Icon????


Windows 8 and ie 10 have a compatibility icon is your work comp windows 8?


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmmm... Not working here...
Win7, Firefox, Acer laptop... No dice, and I even switched the editor...


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 9, 2013)

I see no options to use italics or bold, or any of the advanced editor choices. I also can't edit .


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> I see no options to use italics or bold, or any of the advanced editor choices. I also can't edit .


if you go to my roll it up
my settings
general settings
scroll down until this shows up
message Editor Interface: 

 Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing
 Basic Editor - A simple text box
 Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls 


is yours set to basic or enchanced?


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 9, 2013)

Good Grief... I can't even use the multi-quote option to get this to work correctly. I have tried all the settings. All I get is a basic editor, and none of the buttons function when I try to edit. And then it takes all my attempts at parsing, and crunches it into this block. By any chance does this use Java?


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Good Grief... I can't even use the multi-quote option to get this to work correctly. I have tried all the settings. All I get is a basic editor, and none of the buttons function when I try to edit. And then it takes all my attempts at parsing, and crunches it into this block. By any chance does this use Java?


give me like a day to rummerage through the stuff if youve used multiple browsers ill have to do some digging around and today is a busy day its 6am in canada and ill be doing hair for a wedding till noon, and than i have an anniversary party for my grandparents and than once i come home i will try to check around.dig through vbulletin to see what i can do for you, im sorry it will take a bit but im extremely busy in real life today


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> give me like a day to rummerage through the stuff if youve used multiple browsers ill have to do some digging around and today is a busy day its 6am in canada and ill be doing hair for a wedding till noon, and than i have an anniversary party for my grandparents and than once i come home i will try to check around.dig through vbulletin to see what i can do for you, im sorry it will take a bit but im extremely busy in real life today


Well...

It's _*working*_ now. So thanks anyway 

Maybe someone else fixed it? I did find a bunch of stuff on the Vbulletin fora which suggested issues arised from improperly applied "updates" to the server causing code hiccups.

Regardless, all's good now (for me).


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Well...
> 
> It's _*working*_ now. So thanks anyway
> 
> ...


it might have just been a vbulletin problem that they fixed on their own, cause they have been having some issues lately


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> it might have just been a vbulletin problem that they fixed on their own, cause they have been having some issues lately


Well according to the archives I saw, this particular problem and firefox goes WAAAAAAY back to 2005 or earlier. It's just something that crops up time to time, I suppose.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 18, 2013)

im not sure why so many people hjave problems with vbulletein and riu in particular...i use MANY browsers...Opera, Firefox, IE, TOR and a couple others and i never ever have any of these types of problesm


weird.


----------

